# Farbpalette von einem Bild erstellen



## dsturm (26. Oktober 2004)

Hi folks,

kann mir jemand von euch erklären, wie man in Photoshop eine Farbpalette von einem Bild erstellen kann. Also wie ich die beispielsweise vier Hauptfarben herrausbekomme?!

Thnx


----------



## subzero (26. Oktober 2004)

Meinst du, das du die 4 Druckfarben brauchst?
CYMK?

Geht ganz einfach, du klickst auf deine Farben, links in der Werkzeugleiste und hast dort in dem sich öffnenden Fenster rechts unten (in Prozent) C M Y K angegeben 

wenn du grad Cyan brauchst, nimmst du 100 % bei "C" udn bei den anderren null, das selbe gilt auch für die anderen Farben.


----------



## dsturm (26. Oktober 2004)

Nein, sorry, das mit den *4* Farben war ein blödes Beispiel.

Wollte sagen, wenn ein Bild nach bestimmten Hauptfarben aufgebaut ist, sagen wir ein Waldbild Grün- und Brauntöne beeinhaltet, würde ich gerne die Hauptfarben (meist harmonierend) "gesagt" bekommen, also im Beispiel Wald Grün und Braun...


----------



## subzero (26. Oktober 2004)

Mann könnte evtl. mit der Tonwertkorektur das Bild auf wenige Farben reduzieren, vielleicht hilft das?


----------



## dsturm (27. Oktober 2004)

Tja, das könnte man per Tontrennung ( und so hab ichs mittlerweile gemacht ) machen. Aber ich hab die schwammige Erinnerung irgendwo mal von so einer "Funktion" oder einem tutorial gehört/gelesen zu haben, wo man wunderbar das Farbschema eines Fotos bestimmen konnte. Und da Naturfotos die harmonischten Kombis haben, wollte ich das mal damit ausprobieren...

Trotzdem vielen Dank


----------

